# Mesa Mark V 25 1x10 Combo - Experiences?



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone have a chance to try one out? I'm in a phase of continually downsizing and simplifying. Would love to hear feedback as the local L&M is closed! I like that it would cut down the weight of my Triple crown by more than half. It's also quite a bit smaller and I like to move around furniture and gear when I'm bored. Given the space I have at my place I find I'm sitting a foot or two away from the speaker anyways.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have not seen or played one yet, but at 24 pounds, it is a must investigate amp.

My reading about that amp, owning smaller, and smaller Mesa amps, is becoming a must. Lugging 100 pound amps is quickly becoming my past.

A member on this forum has one.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Tone Chaser said:


> I have not seen or played one yet, but at 24 pounds, it is a must investigate amp.
> 
> My reading about that amp, owning smaller, and smaller Mesa amps, is becoming a must. Lugging 100 pound amps is quickly becoming my past.
> 
> A member on this forum has one.


Oh, nice! Yes, I used to own a 90w Mark V combo and it was just a beast. I'm kind of bummed the 25w and 35w versions only have two channels but EQing the 5-band correctly can get you kind of like a third voicing anyways, I figure.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I borrowed one about a couple of days before the country went Covid-19. I liked it but at the same time found it to sound appropriately small.  I don’t like the speaker in it. Others have said they really enjoy it. I was playing high gain through it so my approach was probably not the norm. I found it lacked the bottom that I was used to with a 12” speaker and I was not at all surprised by that given the combo’s size. The form factor of it is amazing and light, no question.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@madhermit posted not to long ago about getting this amp


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm digging mine. TONS of tonal options. It's a loud little bugger though! I love how small and light it is. It will be my grab and go from now on. 
I can get a pretty 'big' sound even though it is a 1x10, but it needs pretty extreme EQ settings to get there. Currently I use the Fat clean channel, and the Mark IV channel the most.
I really like how compact and light it is. It is only 7.5 lbs more than the head, and only 7" taller. I do love how compact the head is, but in the end, the convenience of a combo won out, especially given the size/power/features ratio.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

I’m thinking the same thing. A used head came up for sale but then having to buy a separate cab (and I hear the recto minis aren’t that great) negates the convenience of the 25. Im definitely gonna keep my eye out for a used one at some point down the road!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

